# Chaser crew held over APEC stunt



## coxy (Sep 6, 2007)

Gold!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
*
http://www.news.com.au/dailytelegraph/story/0,22049,22372709-5001028,00.html
*


----------



## Radar (Sep 6, 2007)

Heard this on the radio. PISSED myself laughing. How many secrect service personal does GWB have with him? Like 700? All you've got to do is hire a motorcade and you can get passed them? HAHAHAAA!!!!!!
One for the record books.


----------



## Aslan (Sep 6, 2007)

...they didn't get anywhere near the Secret Service...

...you will find that despite having a large number of roads prepared to be closed, most are not actually closed at this stage. It is merely in preparation for closure. They got closer than they should have but I think you will find that most people could have got a similar distance...

...frankly, I was a bit disappointed, I expected much more from them - it will be interesting to see how it turns out for the show but hopefully they have something bigger and better planned...


----------



## sezza (Sep 6, 2007)

Isnt the motorcade incident but is still to do with APEC - http://myspacetv.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=vids.individual&videoid=17404275


----------



## Hetty (Sep 6, 2007)

I like how the police insisted it wasn't funny


----------



## inthegrass (Sep 6, 2007)

pmsl.
love the chaser.
cheers:lol:


----------



## MrBredli (Sep 6, 2007)

Actually i'm quite impressed by this stunt. They said they had something big planned and i think they lived up to those comments. Arriving at the doorstep of GWB's hotel in a motorcade, dressed as Osama Bin Laden having gone through 2 police check points; that is pretty funny i reckon. :lol:


----------



## Dodie (Sep 6, 2007)

Bet some security are going to get drilled for this one! 

Haha, awesome


----------



## Radar (Sep 6, 2007)

Its amazing what you can convince people of with a little bit of confidence.


----------



## .....Newbie..... (Sep 6, 2007)

All the time and money ( tax payer )spent on protection of visiting diplomats and for what. If the chaser team can get that close with nothing to gain but prove a point, what could a terrorist cell do with a big dirty car bomb. All that been said love the chaser.


----------



## Aslan (Sep 6, 2007)

I retract my prevous post - just watched the whole stunt on ACA - they got a lot closer than I thought - GOLD!


----------



## Radar (Sep 6, 2007)

Yep, it just played up here. They might spend a while in jail, but they can feel confident that that is a stunt that may never be beat, by anyone. Getting someone dressed as the worlds most wanted terrorist with 10 meters of the hotel where the most powerfull man in the world is staying, through multiple layers of security. Absolute classic.


----------



## Aslan (Sep 6, 2007)

*Rednut* - I will be VERY surprised if they even spend the night - I would suggest that they will be charged and granted bail. Probably not to enter the Sydney CBD for the next week or so


----------



## Radar (Sep 6, 2007)

Yeah, they have a habit of gettin outa this sorta stuff, don't they, LOL.


----------



## $NaKe PiMp (Sep 6, 2007)

lol


----------



## Lozza (Sep 6, 2007)

hahaha pmsl - I love the chaser
its got them a lot of publicicty lol


----------



## cris (Sep 6, 2007)

lol be even funnier if they get locked up.


----------



## Aslan (Sep 6, 2007)

*Lozza *- It certainly has - there can be no doubt that ABC absolutely LOVE these sort of things - they were going down hill fast and the Chaser is bringing them back into the spotlight...

...an interesting point - the motorcade that breached security was funded by the Chaser, who is funded by ABC, who is funded by the Federal Government...who are paying a bucket load for security at APEC - which is then being breached by their own motorcade - quite ironic...


----------



## mines bigger (Sep 6, 2007)

rednut said:


> Yeah, they have a habit of gettin outa this sorta stuff, don't they, LOL.


they have a habit of getting into this sort of thing too


----------



## Serpentes_15 (Sep 6, 2007)

Idiots are lucky they weren't shot. Security probly thought it was a terrorist attack or something. On that note doesnt this just give terrorists some fantastic ideas while at the same time undermining Australias ability to provide adequate security protocol. 
Just my two bob.


----------



## Serpentes_15 (Sep 6, 2007)

Still it was fair funny


----------



## warren63 (Sep 6, 2007)

Love those Chaser boys and can make a joke out of most things. The whole APEC thing is a joke !!!!


----------



## ExSAS (Sep 6, 2007)

Aslan said:


> *Rednut* - I will be VERY surprised if they even spend the night - I would suggest that they will be charged and granted bail. Probably not to enter the Sydney CBD for the next week or so



Why do they need to be charged the police can hold them till the end of APEC without charge or trial. Stupid laws. What ever happened to freedom and rights. Love the Chasers they are brilliant. Can't wait to see this episode. I do agree they will be out shortly though cause the longer they are held the more publicity they will get.


----------



## moosenoose (Sep 6, 2007)

MrBredli said:


> Actually i'm quite impressed by this stunt. They said they had something big planned and i think they lived up to those comments. Arriving at the doorstep of GWB's hotel in a motorcade, dressed as Osama Bin Laden having gone through 2 police check points; that is pretty funny i reckon. :lol:


Exactly! We spend massive sums of money on security and the Chaser has just shown them up as a complete embarrassment! The reason they are so furious about it is because they've been made to look so foolish! What if this was a real breach of security and they'd driven a bomb in there??? I think the Chaser deserves a medal myself!


Can I also state how *completely embarrassed* I was about the Victorian protest on the arrival of George Bush! Those stinking, hairy, leftist, dole bludging, self-righteous, good-for-nothings make me sick to the core! Any time I ever pass these morons taking on police expect to get belted from behind - I'll be coming from me, and it'll be coming hard and fast! Nothing boils my blood more!!!! :evil:


----------



## PhilK (Sep 6, 2007)

They're too smart to be convicted of anything. Love them!


----------



## cris (Sep 6, 2007)

moosenoose said:


> Can I also state how *completely embarrassed* I was about the Victorian protest on the arrival of George Bush! Those stinking, hairy, leftist, dole bludging, self-righteous, good-for-nothings make me sick to the core! Any time I ever pass these morons taking on police expect to get belted from behind - I'll be coming from me, and it'll be coming hard and fast! Nothing boils my blood more!!!! :evil:



Common let us know how you really feel :lol: i have often thought of goin to such protests and throwing rocks(at the other protesters) or holding up a sign with a logical message such as "we need soap/deoderant", "man wheres my stash?" or "Dude, I wish i was smart enough to understand stuff".


----------



## moosenoose (Sep 6, 2007)

Hahahahahahaha mate...any time, if ever we were in the same State I'd most certainly expect an invite to attend one of these things with you :lol:


----------



## MrBredli (Sep 6, 2007)

The funniest thing about this is the fact that they came out and told everyone they had something big planned. How many hundreds of millions of dollars have they spent on security, yet they didn't put 1 or 2 people on The Chasers' tail. This could easily have been prevented if the cops had half a brain, instead they just proved to everyone how hopeless they really are. I was certain the police would have had a couple of UC's following the boys around to ensure they weren't able to pull something like this off, which is why i wasn't really expecting something as good as this from the boys. It seems the police are dumber then i thought. Now that is a *huge* statement! :lol:


----------



## Forensick (Sep 7, 2007)

moosenoose said:


> Can I also state how *completely embarrassed* I was about the Victorian protest on the arrival of George Bush! Those stinking, hairy, leftist, dole bludging, self-righteous, good-for-nothings make me sick to the core! Any time I ever pass these morons taking on police expect to get belted from behind - I'll be coming from me, and it'll be coming hard and fast! Nothing boils my blood more!!!! :evil:




i agree damn slackers should have gone up to sydney and been useful!

-i couldnt get time off work 

on the bright side alexander down had lunch at my resturant on sunday...
i cooked it... oh yes oh yes.... i cooked it good!!!

i have never done anything bad to food before...
but it was a special circumstance....

worth noting, the poor man with his lowly 25million dollar personal fortune didnt tip... paid to the cent.


----------



## Forensick (Sep 7, 2007)

moose.... you'd probably be pleased to know...

the green left guys with the petitions in the city, i sign the ALL THE TIME!

as george bush
howard for god king of australia
kill all darkies
forget blood for oil, lets just get arab powered cars!


they annoy me....
the give the left a bad name


----------



## Charlie V (Sep 7, 2007)

I've gotta admit, it was pretty funny. I'll bet the cops on the two checkpoints they passed will be getting an absolute reaming. Speaking as an actual security guard, this sort of thing happens way more frequently than it should. If it _looks_ official or legit, and we feel confident that we can shift the blame if anything goes pear-shaped, we let things slide quite often. $18 an hour only provides so much motivation, you know.



rednut said:


> Yeah, they have a habit of gettin outa this sorta stuff, don't they, LOL.



Could play against them in this case though. No judge is going to want to be seen as 'going soft' on them, and if they get a nasty one, he could well choose to make an example of them.

To be honest, I don't think they'll get any jail time. Mostly because their intent was not to injure or alarm people, but to demonstrate that the 'tight' APEC security is really anything but, and get a laugh out of the whole thing. I think a fine and some bail/probation conditions will be the worst of it.


----------



## Khagan (Sep 7, 2007)

Did anyone see the report on it on today tonight lol? Calling them 'the most dangerous' and making them sound like the worst people ever lmfao, i cant wait to see Chasers get them back lol.


----------



## Bung-Eye (Sep 7, 2007)

i didn't see it..... i refuse to watch channel 7 some of the bs that spews forth from that channel is uncanny.

that being said i don't watch ANY free to air TV these days i'm so jack of reality shows with people who can't sing or people who don't know there are camera's in a house.....


----------



## mrmikk (Sep 7, 2007)

rednut said:


> Its amazing what you can convince people of with a little bit of confidence.


 
Exactly right, the more overt you are, the less likely you are to be challenged. Most people imagine 'baddies' to look like 'baddies', which simply isn't the case.


----------



## Minion (Sep 7, 2007)

Absolute classic!! :lol::lol:
On Miff, J and the Doctor (JJJ) this morning they were saying that photos and bios on all the chaser team were given out to warn any visiting dignitaries of what to expect from the chaser team. Can't say they weren't warned. 
I am so sick of GWB being referred to as "the leader of the free world" and "the most powerful man in the world" :evil: should be refered to as the most powerful PUPPET in the free world or perhaps MUPPET would be even more appropriate. :lol::lol:


----------



## moosenoose (Sep 7, 2007)

Forensick said:


> moose.... you'd probably be pleased to know...
> the green left guys with the petitions in the city, i sign the ALL THE TIME!
> as george bush
> howard for god king of australia
> ...


How much had you been drinking when you wrote this?? :lol: I can't understand a single sentence! 
And yes, they give the left an even worse name! 

ps: After this whole security fiasco, what exactly are they going to charge them with?? Inappropriate fancy-dress??? Security let them in.....they weren't doing anything to endanger anyone’s life (except their own by sticking themselves in front of the gun-toting secret service agents that accompany the US President) I’d love to know what they’ll fabricate to charge them with? If the Chaser had a membership avenue I’d be signing up tomorrow – it’s an absolute classic!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## LJ77 (Sep 7, 2007)

The chaser boys rock!! Chas is my hero


----------



## Python_Princess87 (Sep 7, 2007)

The Chaser Boys are awesome. Yeah sure they go too far sometimes but it makes great television!!


----------



## 6ftpythonsgirl (Sep 7, 2007)

correct me if im wrong but i believe the reason they get out of so many things is because one or two of the chaser team members are actually lawyers??? And so they no what they can do and who far they can push things?

Also i think i heard/read somewhere that even though the chaser went past 2 check points with the canadian flags on the cars.... there werent any real canadians meant to be going to APEC??? shouldnt the security teams thought that was sus in its self?

the whole thing was great i love the chasers if they had a concert id throw my panties at them


----------



## cris (Sep 7, 2007)

Forensick said:


> moose.... you'd probably be pleased to know...
> the green left guys with the petitions in the city, i sign the ALL THE TIME!
> as george bush
> howard for god king of australia
> ...


never would have picked you as a fanatical lefty :lol:


----------



## Forensick (Sep 7, 2007)

i'm not a fanatical lefty...

just passionately correct


----------



## Radar (Sep 7, 2007)

Forensick said:


> i'm not a fanatical lefty...
> 
> just passionately correct


 
Im gonna use that one, LOL.


----------



## Hetty (Sep 7, 2007)

http://www.smh.com.au/polls/national/form.html

Poll for whether it was funny or not. 86% of people think it was funny


----------



## cris (Sep 7, 2007)

I cant really see how you can know if its funny or not without seeing the episode, some of there stuff is gold, but some of it is a bit lame, like a kid ringing 000 for a pizza or something.


----------



## serenaphoenix (Sep 7, 2007)

Forensick said:


> i agree damn slackers should have gone up to sydney and been useful!
> -i couldnt get time off work
> on the bright side alexander down had lunch at my resturant on sunday...
> i cooked it... oh yes oh yes.... i cooked it good!!!
> ...



HAHA - now THAT'S gold!!!!! I think that almost beats the chaser... hooray for the passionatly correct!


----------



## Vat69 (Sep 7, 2007)

I'm very muh looking forward to seeing how the rally goes in the city tommorrow. I'd join if I wasn't so afraid of the police and their itchy batton hands. How terribly sad that the majority don't seem to care that their government and media re-produce and re-inforce the idea that protesting shouldn't be tolerated 

Meanwhile the Chaser guys might be confident but you'd have to be pretty meek to go along with them. I've been confronted by Chas on a stunt and you'd have to be severely lacking in common sense to believe them :lol:


----------



## Radar (Sep 7, 2007)

VAT69, you assume our policy makers are intellegent and bold?:lol:


----------



## oxyranus (Sep 7, 2007)

Chasers rule.


----------



## pedro (Sep 7, 2007)

cris said:


> I cant really see how you can know if its funny or not without seeing the episode, some of there stuff is gold, but some of it is a bit lame, like a kid ringing 000 for a pizza or something.



I saw the news coverage with the Chaser team security guards running alongside their "motorcade". It was funny !


----------



## coxy (Sep 7, 2007)

52% said there punishment should be nothing on a dailytelegraph online poll. go the chasers, i still havn't seen the footage yet. can't find it online anywhere


----------



## cris (Sep 7, 2007)

pedro said:


> I saw the news coverage with the Chaser team security guards running alongside their "motorcade". It was funny !


Fair enough i havnt seen much of the news coverage. I cant wait to see the episode though.


----------



## warren63 (Sep 7, 2007)

I assume there wont be much footage on the next episode of the Chaser on this stunt as probably has been confiscated when they got arrested and cant see it being handed back


----------



## cris (Sep 7, 2007)

warren63 said:


> I assume there wont be much footage on the next episode of the Chaser on this stunt as probably has been confiscated when they got arrested and cant see it being handed back


I have a feeling they may have planned for that, but it would be possible(maybe?) for the court to rule that it doesnt go to air, in which case it will probably end up on youtube or something anyway.


----------



## Dodie (Sep 7, 2007)

[video=youtube;i-DDWGKqGmI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i-DDWGKqGmI[/video]


----------



## Clairebear (Sep 7, 2007)

On the radio here today some guy rang up and reckons that the security actually knew after the first check point who they were and let them go on and were told not to shoot them... apparently! Who knows! Maybe the government is trying to get ABC more viewers.... it's going to do wonders for ratings!


----------



## Dodie (Sep 7, 2007)

The guy that rang up was probably one of the security that let them through  Doesn't want to look like an idiot letting a few Canadian cars through with people jogging next to them!


----------



## cement (Sep 7, 2007)

Ahahahhaa !! 
I love that the Aussie spirit is alive and well !!
And who is that fat tub saying that "ooh , I think they crossed the line this time" Is he out of touch or what?
GO THE CHASERS!
AND, GO THE HOPELESS SECURITY PEOPLE! Hehehe


----------



## Hetty (Sep 7, 2007)

isn't it OPEC?

:lol:


----------



## bredli84 (Sep 7, 2007)

lol "OPEC"
dubya prob got to aus and went "what? i thought this was supposed to be about oil!!!!"


----------



## crusty (Sep 7, 2007)

they should be jailed, they have made Australia a prime taget, will it be funny when we become a target if your family becomes a victim ,will you still laugh


----------



## Dodie (Sep 7, 2007)

^^ ROFL!! One of the funniest things done to a multi-million dollar secruity system will now make terrorist want to bomb us? Comedy will be the trigger for us to be attacked! 

Your funny crusty, wait, I shouldn't say that, now YOU just made us a prime target!

You don't think aussies forces in Iraq would make them angry? Not just a funny prank?...sigh


----------



## BT (Sep 7, 2007)

Did anyone see the bs they had on today tonight about how they are goin to sell out to another channel? and all it ended up being was some guy saying they might


Clairebear said:


> On the radio here today some guy rang up and reckons that the security actually knew after the first check point who they were and let them go on and were told not to shoot them... apparently! Who knows! Maybe the government is trying to get ABC more viewers.... it's going to do wonders for ratings!


shhhhh clairbear dont give today tonight ideas


----------



## MrBredli (Sep 7, 2007)

THREE members of ABC TV's _The Chaser_ team have been questioned by police after strapping on cardboard cars complete with Canadian flags and "driving" through central Sydney. 

In a send-up of yesterday's prank in which the comedians drove a fake motorcade through security checkpoints, Craig Reucassel, Chris Taylor and Dominic Knight were this afternoon on the streets filming a new segment for their show, _The Chaser's War on Everything_. 

The trio dressed in black cardboard boxes shaped like limousines, complete with Canadian flags on the front and paper plates as wheels. 

ABC spokesman Peter Ritchie said the trio were stopped on Bligh Street and had been taken in for questioning by police but quickly released without charge. 

From: www.news.com.au

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## jackelias2323 (Sep 7, 2007)

i love them, i youtubed the aca and tt reports lol first time i laughed when the news was on


----------



## Whisper2 (Sep 7, 2007)

go the mighty chasers!!!!

they give us something to laugh about, so how can that be bad.

lovely ppl, messing with the president. totally deserve a medal !!! yay the chasers!

bel : D lmao


----------



## Hetty (Sep 7, 2007)

crusty said:


> they should be jailed, they have made Australia a prime taget, will it be funny when we become a target if your family becomes a victim ,will you still laugh



Please elaborate. 

How does having comedians make us a target?


----------



## moosenoose (Sep 7, 2007)

Forensick said:


> i'm not a fanatical lefty...
> just *passionately correct*


That's the most personal opinion I've ever read on this site Forensick.......... Yay for free democratic speech hey, even when it's point-blank wrong


----------



## alex_c (Sep 7, 2007)

its hilarious but their pretty damn lucky they arent dead or seriously injured because theres a pretty big chance there would be guys on rooftops with rifles just waiting for someone suss looking to get too close lol.


----------



## coxy (Sep 8, 2007)

crusty said:


> they should be jailed, they have made Australia a prime taget, will it be funny when we become a target if your family becomes a victim ,will you still laugh


How have they mad us a prime target??? If we are going to be targeted its because of our relationship with america, not because some comedians exposed a security flaw that would be fixed after this.


alex_c said:


> its hilarious but their pretty damn lucky they arent dead or seriously injured because theres a pretty big chance there would be guys on rooftops with rifles just waiting for someone suss looking to get too close lol.


Yeah but they can't shoot without orders, if someone was shot in this incident, there would be massive public out cry.


----------



## Forensick (Sep 8, 2007)

knew you'd like that moose....

have you guys seen the security passes thet showed the check point?

it had written "chaser security pass" and watermarked with "joke"


----------



## cris (Sep 8, 2007)

moosey i think the lefties have got us this time, there policy of bending over is completely floorless(well from there POV anyway). :lol:


----------



## The-Guy (Sep 8, 2007)

Yay for the chasers, i wanted to get a remote blimp and paint it like a bomb and fly it over the meeting, but mum wouldnt let me


----------



## Jungletrans (Sep 8, 2007)

Did you see the show last night ? Just as good was the APEC security checks on people in the streets and public transport . Strip searches , patdowns and strange requests , one guy even agreed to stay in a public toilet for a week as long as his family was told , and only one woman said hey thats in Sydney , we're in Melbourne . Classic bend over and spread em attitude by the public .


----------



## Hetty (Sep 8, 2007)

Jungletrans said:


> Did you see the show last night ? Just as good was the APEC security checks on people in the streets and public transport . Strip searches , patdowns and strange requests , one guy even agreed to stay in a public toilet for a week as long as his family was told , and only one woman said hey thats in Sydney , we're in Melbourne . Classic bend over and spread em attitude by the public .



It's on Wednesday nights at 9pm and repeated on Friday nights around 11pm


----------



## moosenoose (Sep 8, 2007)

Forensick said:


> knew you'd like that moose....
> have you guys seen the security passes thet showed the check point?
> it had written "chaser security pass" and watermarked with "joke"



I did like it :lol: (I might use it myself sometime ) The only thing the Chaser could have done to stand out more would have been to wear clown suits - even then I reckon they might have gotten in! :lol: 




cris said:


> moosey i think the lefties have got us this time, there policy of bending over is completely floorless(well from there POV anyway). :lol:



Hehehehe yes we're doomed :lol:


----------



## mrmikk (Sep 8, 2007)

The first time was funny, the next day getting around in cardboard cutouts and telling anyone who would listen, "...we have every right to be here" was stupid and starts to show why they are really doing this.


----------



## Kali7 (Sep 9, 2007)

Its a pity that under the Howard Hitler regime, that he has managed to erode "sense of humour" as well as our laws, rights, and privileges.
I guess with such a stupid average population he is allowed to:
- remove 3,500 books from a university library (UNSW) (just like Hitler's book burning days)
-allowed to circumvent the law without going through the high court (wait a minute, isn't that a dictatorship?)
- be sprung murdering (Tampa), lying (too many to list), blame mongering ..... endless list.

Thank goodness for those smelly greenies. At least someone has the balls to stand up - even if they too shout too loudly and can be a bit too smelly... good on 'em, I certainly couldnt be bothered tying myself to a tree... and lets face it... over the years who has been proven right? The greenies or the fasicsta... but wait, it takes brains to work that one out, and lets face it, its not the smart ones that are breeding the most!!

But at the end of the day, at least we have The Chase, who unwittingly take up the greenie cause, but with humour.....


----------



## cris (Sep 9, 2007)

Seriously what kind of person has their sense of humour determined by the government? seems to be a trend i have noticed, that lefties like to blame such clearly unrelated things because the government and country are actually going OK. (im actually only saying that because the ss have a luger pressed to my head).


----------



## Midol (Sep 9, 2007)

The country is going OK? Ohhh, you mean economically. Who gives a **** if our country turns into a waste land as long as our economy is strong...

Without these 'smelly greenies' Australias native wildlife would be gone... Guess it doesn't matter as long as your snake is alive in your cage...

Ohhh, btw, I'm one of these 'smelly greenies' 

Anyway, funny stunt. It made me laugh.


----------



## Radar (Sep 9, 2007)

Im a greenie, But I prefer to bath. :lol:


----------



## grimbeny (Sep 9, 2007)

Oh but dont u know Midol, if we lower taxes and increase our freedom (economic) the poor will be much better of.


----------



## Serpentes_15 (Sep 10, 2007)

Is it possible to care about the economy in a sustainable way, both socially and environmentally? Just because im a conservationist does that make me a "smelly greenie", even though i care about both Australias economy and security at the same time? Or do i have to be from only one extreme of greeny or fascist. From what i thought to be true you cannot conserve the environment in areas of poor economic sustainability because these places are to busy cutting trees down to grow crops, like in the amazon. So isn't it lucky that we have people from all perspectives to keep the balance of sustainability.


----------

